# Cat & Yote



## Holton (Oct 13, 2005)

Taken  about a month ago in Hancock county at  the White Plains club.

 Pictures came from Steve Puckett's Cuddle back..........


----------



## Headshot (Oct 13, 2005)

That's cool.  Looks like a good set up to get one of those critters.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Oct 13, 2005)

That yote needs to get taken out of the gene pool quickly. He looks diseased. Beautiful bobcat pix.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 13, 2005)

cool pix ....

I agree with Sandra you need to shoot that yote...


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 13, 2005)

Good looking pics.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 13, 2005)

That's the worst looking coyote I've ever seen.  He is either diseased like gadeerwoman said or he is a terrible hunter.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 13, 2005)

good catchs


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 13, 2005)

Cool pics
Yeah, that yote's seen a better day. Be interesting to shoot him and check out his teeth and see whats wrong
 with him


----------



## camo93 (Oct 13, 2005)

Good size Kat...Pretty animals.. nice pics..


----------



## Snakeman (Oct 13, 2005)

The coyote is probably dying from all the afaltoxins in that corn he's been eating.

The Snakeman


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Oct 13, 2005)

that yote kinda reminds me of my mother in law.


----------



## LJay (Oct 13, 2005)

Looks like the cat won that fight!!!!!!


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice Kitty, though that's a mangy looking yote.  I'd bust him in a heart beat.


----------



## Brent (Jan 29, 2006)

That's a BIG bob cat. He'd whip that yote in about 2 seconds.
Great pics!


----------



## LJay (Jan 29, 2006)

Wait a minute!!! Don't kill that yote, he might spread whatever he has to the rest of them rascals!!!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 29, 2006)

LJay said:
			
		

> Wait a minute!!! Don't kill that yote, he might spread whatever he has to the rest of them rascals!!!


So it will kill more a well


----------



## LJay (Jan 29, 2006)

Right on Sharp Shot!!!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 29, 2006)

see if he spreads them that mean that there are less for me too shoot


----------

